# New to Hydroponics



## BSki8950 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey everyone. I havent been back in a while but now that I have some free time I was thinking about trying to grow using hydroponic mean.  I was looking for a smaller set up I could build myself. I ran across this Online. I dont know which type of hydro set up it is. I was wondering what you guys think and if it would work or not with MJ.. Thanks guys.

"hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ah3zrGRmx80&feature=related"]http://xxx.youtube.com/watch?v=Ah3zrGRmx80&feature=related


----------



## pcduck (Feb 6, 2011)

Dwc and I would not use the fertilizer that they are using


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 6, 2011)

ok Thanks. Yea I figured that stuff would be really too strong.. what do u recommend ?


----------



## woodydude (Feb 6, 2011)

Lol, I think you have opened the proverbial can of worms with that question!
I have seen Canna, Fox Farms, GH, AN, Bio something or other etc etc.
My point is, most growers seem to have their own preference and in all honesty, I am coming to the conclusion it doesnt really matter which you use, it is the grower that matters more rather than the nutes. Understanding your plants needs and recognising what they are telling you seems to be more important than if the bottle says Advanced Nutrients or General Hydroponics.
But I am very much just an enthusiastic novice so dont take my word for it. I am sure someone more experienced will be along soon.
Peace
Woody


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks Woody. I am very much a novice when it comes to hydro myself. I also heard Fox farm nutes are very dirty for hydro set ups.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 6, 2011)

dwc and ebb and flo are easy for a newb to figure out- if you decide on a method...just ask for help...ive got alot of experience in water


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry, but the youtube video was too slow moving to listen to the whole thing.....

First, you are going to want 1 container for 1 plant.  While I often put several plants in a single tote for early veg, I would never recommend putting numerous plants in a single tote (as in the video) for long.  The roots can become tangled and it is hard to separate them without damage.   I use 5 gal buckets and 3" or 6" net pots depending on the size of the plant.  I have been growing in DWC buckets for many years.  I like the GH Flora series of nutes.  You will need a pH meter and pH up and/or down.  A ppm meter is also recommended.


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks Hemp Goddess. Yea i have the PPM and PH meters. Im looking for a small DWC set up some maybe I can go with 2 5 gallon buckets. So I would need two pumps and two air stones? Recommendations for each would be helpful


----------



## oldone (Feb 6, 2011)

hxxp://www.generalhydroponics.com/genhydro_US/waterfarm.html


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok Thanks oldone. I could use that set up in the link above for a week or two right? Until I construct my 5 gallon set ups ?


----------



## oldone (Feb 6, 2011)

I use 1 for the entire grow.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 6, 2011)

I use GH3 part with no problems


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok cool thanks... I saw someone online doing a DWC with a 2 gallon bucket and even a 1 gallon folgers coffee bin and he was having great success. He was using the smallest air pump and air stone wal mart sold and he said they were working fine for him.. He had a 1 gallon drink canaster that held his nutrient solution that he would top off whenever it needed more water/nutes. I might give it a shot. Im going to keep reading up on it though. I appreciate all the feedback so far everyone


----------



## oldone (Feb 6, 2011)

You might keep in mind, They drink a lot.
   Mine drink 2 gal a day in 5 gal buckets.
 I have mine hooked to a rez.


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yea ok thanks.. So im leaning towards a 2 gallon min


----------



## Ranek Icewalker (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey Bski, here is a website i go too, the guy doesnt grow smoke, but he grows alot of veggies and has alot of easy Do it yourself hydro information.

hxxp://hydroponicsfriend.blogspot.com/


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 6, 2011)

thanks Icewalker


----------



## pcduck (Feb 6, 2011)

I enjoy using 5 gallon buckets for  a single plant so that I can get major buds.

Smaller the plant(rez) smaller the amount of buds.


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks pcduck... Hey so I have to use rockwool to start the plant out in? Then cover it with the hydroton? Im just very curious how to start a seedling out in the rockwool... Thanks for any advice.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 6, 2011)

you dont have to start in rockwool, but if you do use the 1x1 cubes. Watch out for overwatering because rockwool does not drain like other soil-less mediums.

when roots pop drop into ton and your on a roll...

just remember if using ton the ph will be several points higher in the rootzone than the solution itself....so if your reading 5.8 in the rez ...odds are its 6.1 in the ton. If using dwc when the roots hit the water you really dont have to worry about that. 

i use rapid rooters for seeds and aero for the clones.....


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 7, 2011)

Awesome info Trillions thanks a bunch. So as soon as the seeds germinate I can just place them in the ton ? Im going to have to invest in some PH up and Down too. I have some nutrients that came with an aero garden I bought a while ago I will take a picture of later to show you guys and see what u think. Micro, grow, and bloom I think were the 3. I also have superthrive I was planning on using as well.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 7, 2011)

I would recommend using either rockwool or rapid rooters for your seeds.  You are not going to be able to let the seed pop and then just drop it into the hydrotron filled net pots.  IMO you really need some kind of medium for your seedlings.  I do not put into net pots until I have good roots out the bottom of the cube.  Clones can be done without, but not seeds.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 7, 2011)

superthrive is geared more twards cuttings but ive heard of ppl using it for seedlings. I dont think its needed.

when you see roots out of the rapid rooters or rockwool then you place into the ton. depending on what method of growing you do depends on watering times....if using ton i would water once every hr until roots get established then back it to every two hrs. i flood my ebb n flow with freshly rooted cuts once every 2 hrs for 15 minutes but depending on what your medium is and the method these watering times will be different.

get some pics up and let us know what system you have and we will let you know if ittl work. if its a small desk type aero it will work to get them started but i wouldnt flower in it....


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the info guys.. Right now I have 4 test seedlings in the small desk type aero. They have this sponge material they are sitting in. I will get pictures up as soon as possible. Im Thinking Im going to go with the DWC method. I ordered some net pots and ton and now I just need to get the air stones and air pumps for wal mart. The hard part im having now is that I dont know how much if any nutes to give the seedlings starting out in this small aero garden. Im using some bag seed to test my methods in for practice until I learn more and can stablize solid growth. I will post pictures of the small aero garden and the nutes and the buckets im going to be using for the DWC. Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## woodydude (Feb 8, 2011)

For seedlings, I start my nutes at 1/4 strength for the first week, progressing to full strength over 3 weeks, using rockwool cubes, I try to let them get quite dry before watering. It seems to work and the seedlings look nice lush & green. I don't foliar feed them as I want to encourage roots.

For clones, it is more or less the same only the clones get a once a day foliar spray for the first week. Clones also have a half strength rooting promoter added to their water.

I have read in many places it is better to under water and under feed than over. A lesson I found hard to deal with until I realised I was almost killing my plants with kindness (and stupidity)

Hope this helps a bit.
Peace
Woody


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 8, 2011)

Plants do not want or need nutrients until they are 3-4 weeks old. 

Aero gardens do not work well for mj.  I would get some DWC buckets going as soon as possible.


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 8, 2011)

Yea I just got some 2 gallon buckets yesterday Hemp Goddess. Im just using the aero garden for another few days until I have the time to make my DWC buckets.. With the DWC method It just uses the water from the 2 gallon resevoir and I dont have to water the hyrdoton do I ? Im just a little confused.


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 8, 2011)

I also tried to post some pictures but they were 900KB so it said they were to big ?? Im trying to figure out ways to get around that.


----------



## woodydude (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi ** (I had to chuckle typing that)
Go with what THG said about nutes for the first couple of weeks, I am very much a novice but will try to help.
You dont have to water the hydroton, it is handy for topping up your solution when needed though. The roots sit in the solution with air being pumped into it which stops the roots from rotting and lets them breath. The top of the solution should look like it is boiling.
It doesnt get much simpler hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZwQlItvZ-A

Peace
Woody


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 8, 2011)

"the hemp goddess"-  plants dont need or want nutes until they are 2-3 weeks old? 

I know the plant cant support itself  for 2 - 3 weeks in hydro or soil without nutrients.

I think I read that wrong.... Please explain because if you said that right i couldn't disagree any more.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 8, 2011)

No, I do not give seedlings any food until they are 3 weeks or so.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 8, 2011)

well they are getting the nutrition form somewhere....  The soil you use might permit that but i dont see how that could be true in hydro which is what we are discussing.

they need some sort of nutrition their entire lives, where it comes from is a different story.


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hmm yea thats interesting..Im still waiting on my hydroton and nets to start because Im an idiot and didnt go to my local hydro store and ordered online instead. Now Im forced to wait my while seedling are still in the Aero set up. I did give them a tiny bit of the micro nutrient that came with the aero set up and also a tiny bit of superthrive to help with any stress they might be taking with that aero set up because I know hemp goddess said aero set ups arnt good for MJ.. These seedlings like I said are the test subjects so when all the materials arive I planning on germing some nice strains I have laying around. I was also wondering if I should germinate them using the paper towel method for hydro? because If i were growing dirt I almost always use small peat pots. Thanks again guys.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 9, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> No, I do not give seedlings any food until they are 3 weeks or so.



I also follow this regiment with excellent results. :aok:


----------



## woodydude (Feb 9, 2011)

Not sure if this will be of any use to you BSK, I have just put some seeds that have cracked into 1" cubes and they will be going into a bubbler once they are ready. They will be a little behind yours probably which is a tad unfortunate, a side by side would have been fun.
If you check out the journal in my signature it may help.
W


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 9, 2011)

Duck ....you got something on your bill..... lol 


Since we are talking *hydro* and not* soil * I would not recommend putting them in peat starters.The peat breaks up and can get into your hydro system and it is best to keep all the organic particulate you can out of lines, pumps and any filters  or pre-filters you might have. Have you decided on which method of hydro you will be doing? DWC? ebb and flow?

If the aero cloner you have uses neoprene inserts you _can_ germ in wet paper towels until they develop a long enough tap root to where you can place them into the aero unit until you can get your hydro setup up , tested and running... they *will* need a low dose nutrient to start before the three week mark. by the time you hit three weeks you should be running a ppm of at least 800 if not more. Cuts by three weeks can take more because they come from mature plants, which I run them at least 1200ppm. (The ebb and flo you can run a higher ppm considering the roots are only in the solution for 15 minutes....DWC ppm will be lower at three weeks as the roots are sitting in the solution the entire time.)

You can start seedling in rapid rooters (preferred) which will not break up as the peat "pucks" will over time.

If using rockwool be aware that it is easy for a novice to overwater them if you have never used them before. they dont drain like other mediums and can easily dampen off a seedlings taproot if you are not careful.


goodluck!


----------



## nova564t (Feb 9, 2011)

BSki8950 said:
			
		

> I also tried to post some pictures but they were 900KB so it said they were to big ?? Im trying to figure out ways to get around that.


*How to resize pictures* 
*I see we have a number of members can't seem to figure out how to resize pictures and post them. Here is how we do it.  *

*(1) Click mannage attachments*

*(2) Click browse*

*(3) Locate your picture and right click it*

*(4) Stroll down to open with then click on paint*

*(5) Up at the top you will see something that says Image click on that*

*(6) Stroll down and click Stretch/Skew*

*(7) Change the numbers in the boxes from 100 to 25 then click ok*

*(8) Close the screen down by clicking the red x in the top right corner. Once this is done you click yes to save picture. *


then upload, then click on paperclip and attach photos to your post


----------



## pcduck (Feb 9, 2011)

> they will need a low dose nutrient to start before the three week mark. by the time you hit three weeks you should be running a ppm of at least 800 if not more.




from my experiences if I were to use a ppm that high, that early, they would be dead.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 9, 2011)

do you run an ebb and flo...please do not read into my post to pick apart to much.

as i said start with a low dose when you begin setting them into your system. if they are running an ebb and flow the ppms can run higher because of flood times.

i have run 1200 ppms on a 15 minute flood tome with dark lush growth and no burn. this is DIFFERENT from running other systems for young cuts and seedlings. which i would start @ around 400ppms including a dash of liquid clonex.


This guy has not even told us exactly what he is doing. so i am trying to give him advice on what I am running currently as compared to the DWC (which he talked about being interested in)...

a week old 400ppm
2 weeks-800 ppm
3 weeks- 1000-1200ppm 
4 weeks -1200+ depending on strain.

*THIS IS EBB AND FLO* with a 15 minute flood every 2-4 hrs.

As stated before DWC numbers will be lower. 

I can show pics of clones just rooted running 1200 ppm on a tray with 3 week olds and they are BOOMING. So no CUTS will not die in an ebb and flo @ 1200ppm. 

He is talking seedlings so please reread what i wrote talking of cuts.




All of my PPMs are based on a reading of under 5-15ppm rainwater.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 9, 2011)

I am not picking your posts apart TOA, just relaying my personal experiences.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 9, 2011)

on my ebb and flo im running 1158 (as of right now) ppm on cuts that are 2 weeks old and another 15 week olds and another 20 fresh rooted cuts. Havent had one die yet and the 2 weeks old are monsters already.


will you give some info on your setup etc not just "ime they would be dead or... this works fine".....for the newbies sake please?

you run no ppms for 3 weeks?? in an ebb and flo...in a dwc? in a cloner? in an nft? aero? soil?

please clarify exactly because i am not a mind reader for anyone.

If there was some information in the posts I wouldnt be asking....shallow posting helps no-one.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 10, 2011)

I run DWC in 5 gallon buckets with 1200 watts hps, RO water, and use GH3 with additional cal/Mg and fulvic acid.

At 2.5- 3 weeks I start a light regiment of nutes(between the 150-250ppms),By harvest time I may be in the 1200ppm range but this info is all in my grow journals.

The OP was questioning about DWC I do not know where the ebb/flow discussion came from. I guess I was just trying to stay on the original topic. :confused2:


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey guys thanks for all the feedback. Im going with a DWC method. Trillions of atoms I appreciate all your help its been helping me alot to understand the concepts and I welcome and appreciate any future help. I will be putting some pictures up today of test babies in the small aero system since I know how to resize the pictures now thanks to NOVA. Im going today to get some dark spray paint to make my buckets dark on the outside and a few air pumps and air stones. The 3 seedlings I have going right now in the aero have really long tap roots already. I might have to cut a hole in the net buckets when Im ready so I can drop the roots in carefully. Like I said Im using these 3 seedlings as a test for the DWC set up. Also trillions Im going to try and find some rapid rooters to use inside the hydroton. I dont know where I can find them but I will look around at the local hydro store maybe this weekend. Thanks again guys.


----------



## nova564t (Feb 10, 2011)

Glad I could help I want everyone to be able post photos!!!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 10, 2011)

hey man.... I wasnt sure if you had another post about different methods- there was like three guys all asking about hydro methods at the same time and someone had asked him to start another thread to get more response.

I run DWC, SWC, aero and  ebb and flow. Aero works great for cannibis but you have to have the right setup...the desktop you have works great for cuts and seedlings...but wont support larger plants.

just trying to help! You will love the DWC for its ease of use and as long as you have spare buckets when you go to swap them out you will love it. tryin g to rig something up to hold the lid and plant while you clean and put fresh solution in the buckets makes it a hassle.

there are tons of info here on DWC methods and if you have a ? all you have to do is ask!

Goodluck!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 10, 2011)

hey man.... I wasnt sure if you had another post about different methods- there was like three guys all asking about hydro methods at the same time and someone had asked him to start another thread to get more response.

I run DWC, SWC, aero and  ebb and flow. Aero works great for cannibis but you have to have the right setup...the desktop you have works great for cuts and seedlings...but wont support larger plants.

just trying to help! You will love the DWC for its ease of use and as long as you have spare buckets when you go to swap them out you will love it. tryin g to rig something up to hold the lid and plant while you clean and put fresh solution in the buckets makes it a hassle.

there are tons of info here on DWC methods and if you have a ? all you have to do is ask!

Goodluck!


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey guys. Here are the pictures of the small aero set up I was using for the test seedlings that were to be transplanted into the DWC set up im currently constructing. If the pictures are too small sorry I was trying to resize them and might have screwed up. I actually have a few more questions I was wondering about. I bought a dual port air pump and I have the two hose lines going to the air stones but the hose lines are almost clear. Is that going to be a problem with algae? Also I have 2 white buckets that Im using and I was wondering if that was going to be an issue to. Thanks again guys. 

View attachment pic3.jpg


View attachment pic2.jpg


View attachment pic1.jpg


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 10, 2011)

black buckets are what you need...if light gets into the bucket algae can form along with other more serious problems. the air line isnt as important as having dark buckets....the more air the better!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 11, 2011)

Yea now I gotta find some black buckets somewhere hmmm???


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 11, 2011)

you could duct tape the ones you have?


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 11, 2011)

Good idea trillions. Im going to look tomorrow to see if I can find some and if not im going to have to do that. I went to my local hydro shop and they guy there was very informative he actually gave me a bunch of hydroton for free and I bought some Rockwool seed starters. He also said not to feed them anything for two to three weeks. I still dont understand how Im going to germinate in them but we will see. Sorry I havent started the grow yet. Im going to start to germ some strains tonight and like I said try and grab some dark buckets tomorrow. Then I am good to go. Im going to use my 125 watt CFL for the beginning. I will post more tomorrow. Hopefully I am successfull on finding the buckets.


----------



## nova564t (Feb 11, 2011)

Duct tape or tin foil works good too


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 11, 2011)

ive never ever not fed clones, seedlings I dont feed until roots are strong...

to each their own!

Start them in rapid rooters....then place into the ton and into the buckets.


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 11, 2011)

Yea I was looking for those rapid rooters at the hydro store but they didnt have them. I guess Im going to have to go to rockwool. I dont like the feel of it though. I might try using the paper towel method them putting them into the slit of the rockwool and start them that way. Thanks Nova for the Tin foil idea.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 11, 2011)

You should be just fine with rockwool.  It is a good idea to soak them in water pH's to about 5.5 before using as they tend to be a bit acidic.  I like to germ my seeds in paper towels before I out into the rockwool.  I generally turn the cubes upside down and punch my own little hole in the cubes for the germed seed.  I find that the premade holes in the cubes are too deep and too large and the cubes stand up better upside down.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 11, 2011)

^^^ YUP great advice......



yeah good idea..just be careful not to overwater that rockwool...


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 12, 2011)

Ok awesome. Thanks THG. I was reading up on the DWC setup on the web and there was one guy saying that, "you have to clean the bucket everyday" and the maintenance for a DWC set up makes it not worth doing. I said to myself a bit too late now haha. I have the seeds germinating and the rockwool soaking. I bought some distilled water for the buckets and im going to have to lower the PH before I put them into the buckets. I will post pictures later tonight of one of my buckets I have set up.


----------



## woodydude (Feb 13, 2011)

Before you pop the seed into the rockwool, you will need to remove some of the water from it. Instead of squeezing, I sort of flick the cube (sounds wrong I know!) saves you having a squashed cube!
Also, I dont know who this guy was cleaning his buckets daily, I thought I was going overkill once a week! I dont know about the others but I rinse once a week, sort of daisy chaining with a spare bucket when changing the res, a thorough clean with diluted H2O2 when changing over for new plants.
Peace
Woody


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 13, 2011)

each to there own on the cleaning thing woody its like cloneing some clean once a week like you, other like me only clean on a new grow, i dont even clean when swaping from veg to bloom aslong as its light tight and rez temps are keeped in order you shouldnt need to clean it 
peace fruity


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks Woodydude. I had one bucket running overnight with no plant in it just to test it out. Is the hydroton on the very top of the net pot supposed to be dry ? I thought it was supposed to be moist. Mines not for some reason. I have the water at the very bottom of the net pot and its wet down there from the air bubbles splashing up. Just wondering. Thanks.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 13, 2011)

No, the hydrotron at the top is not supposed to be wet.


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 13, 2011)

Ok thanks.


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorry I haven't gotten around to putting more pictures up I had surgery on my shoulder last week so I've been just laying around in pain. Before I had the surgery however I did put one of my seedlings from the aero garden into a net pot in the DWC set up and it died immediately so I will be starting from scratch with a new seedling in the new set up.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 17, 2011)

Hand feeding a few times a day until the roots hit the nutes will help with the survivability of your transplant.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 17, 2011)

^^^ YUP!   The plants might have a little root popping out of the rockwool and the ton might get wet enough before roots pull through BUT its important to water from the top every 4 hrs until you can see roots out of the hydroton that can get misted by the solution if not down in it yet..... If not the roots that are there might not get any solution and die off.


----------

